# Passport expiry date for TRV



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello! 

I've just scheduled an appointment for may 2nd, 2017 to submit a change in visa conditions application. *I'm applying for the Visitor's visa section 11(6).*

According to the VFS website, one of the requirements is a "Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic in terms of regulation 9(1)(a)"

My passport expires in October, 2018. However, as I've recently married a South African citizen, it is my intention to remain in South Africa indefinitely (I'm applying for Temporary residency in order to apply for permanent residency in 3 years), meaning I do not have an intended date of departure from the country. I do however, intend to renew my current passport six months prior to its expiry date. *Will this passport be valid for the application?*

Please help!


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Diana Miguel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've just scheduled an appointment for may 2nd, 2017 to submit a change in visa conditions application. *I'm applying for the Visitor's visa section 11(6).*
> 
> ...


For the application that you are lodging on the 2nd of May 2017, the passport is indeed valid.


----------

